# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  str_replace

## tohiii

درود

بنده میخوام این کد رو تغییر بدم که به حرف بزرگ و کوچک حساس نباشه 



```
        $contents = str_replace(array('language="php"',"language='php'"), '', $contents);
```

یعنی اگه با حرف بزرگ و کوچک تغییری هم ایجاد شد باز شناسایی و عمل کنه 

ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید

تشکر

----------


## tohiii

مشکلو حل کردم 

موفق باشید یا حق

----------


## MMSHFE

هرجا رسیدین تاپیک نزنین. نظم تالار رو رعایت کنید. تاپیک از بخش امنیت به بخش اصلی PHP منتقل شد.

----------

